# color changing ink???



## indy99 (Apr 13, 2007)

I picked up a shirt in Florida that was very interesting. The design on the shirt was a gray color until it was exposed to sunlight then all the colors would come alive. When removed from the sunlight it would revert back to it's gray color.

So... how does it work? UV perhaps and is this ink available?

Thanks Dennis B.


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

indy99 said:


> I picked up a shirt in Florida that was very interesting. The design on the shirt was a gray color until it was exposed to sunlight then all the colors would come alive. When removed from the sunlight it would revert back to it's gray color.
> 
> So... how does it work? UV perhaps and is this ink available?
> 
> Thanks Dennis B.


Hello Dennis,

Sounds like you're referring to a Del Sol t-shirt which are very cool. Here's an article (mostly technical) about this type of ink that should help answer some questions.

ScreenWeb | Color-Changing Inks

AB


----------



## indy99 (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link it was very informative. Is it possible to get a sample of this ink to try out? I heat press only and that ink has a wow factor built into it.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

indy99 said:


> I heat press only


I don't know a whole lot about it, but I've only heard of it being available as a screenprinting ink (and even then, not very available).


----------



## BeyondHelp (Dec 10, 2006)

Does anyone know who sells these kinds of inks?


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

BeyondHelp said:


> Does anyone know who sells these kinds of inks?


Thers a guy at squeegieville.(com,ca?)His name is Andy a pro screener I took a course w/ him ,Who explained all that to me at one time.Really nice guy,havent been on his site for awhile but Im sure it still there.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Check out Union Inks Union Ink Company | Screen Printing Inks
I believe you are talking about Photochromic inks.
Where they are printed clear yet when in the sunlight the color appears.


----------



## TShirtReview.com (Jun 5, 2007)

Very cool, never heard of a color changing shirt.


----------



## AuSoleil (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,
we make T shirts that change color in the sun but not the Ink AU SOLEIL - TShirt Magliette Accessori Uomo Donna Bambino - Color Changing Clothes, FASHION THAT CHANGES COLOR IN THE SUN


----------



## FFH (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Yes these are special inks that change color on exposure to Sun/UV light. We are exporting these shirts from Pakistan and the Pakistani fabric quality is superb. Its a must have!


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

One Stroke makes one. Not cheap.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, I have a set from One Stroke. Be aware that the shelf life is REALLY short........it's 30 days, I think.......


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

I think it's the one ink from One Stroke that I've never tried to be honest. I pondered it, but never messed with it. I'm switching to wb inks now so I guess I may never get around to messing with it. Although, I think I'll stick to using plastisols on the hoodies for a bit longer.


----------



## Black and Blue Life (Oct 11, 2020)

How many shirts can someone produce on average with the color changing ink?


----------



## bizzybscience (May 24, 2018)

Its a heat sensitive pigment that you put in the ink


----------

